# Rust From Tub Spout?



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

I have an on going work order for a couple with a vacation home we built 3+ years ago.

The water is routinely shut off at the main between visits. When the water is turned back on after a month, about a half cup of dirty water the clients are describing as "rusty" comes out of the third floor bath spout with the initial surge then nothing. After a couple weeks maybe a tablespoon.... it's the highest point in the house, and the only fixture (most likely Moen) in question, if that makes any difference...

I'm working with the original plumbing contractor to resolve this problem...I confident no steel nipples were used and I really don't think the problem is related to rough-in. The first action was to take off the aerator, there were some metal flakes...not it...We have a replacement cartridge on order....maybe that's the problem.

This is municipal water, and I know where I live, the city flushes the main, and the result is dirty water....Isn't it common to have a little dirty water with the initial surge when you haven't used a fixture in 4 weeks? I'm wondering if it's rust at all, and if there's another explanation? 

just a note: these clients are very nice people, but are notoriously difficult...


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

Copper can develop a lovely brown slime on the inside of the pipes, some get green.... Just depends on the water. That's probably the rusty brown color they're seeing.


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

Splinter said:


> Copper can develop a lovely brown slime on the inside of the pipes, some get green.... Just depends on the water. That's probably the rusty brown color they're seeing.


Since you mention it, I think was the last job we did in full copper, we've since gone to mostly pex....


----------

